# Problem with Rocket not filling



## markross (Oct 24, 2013)

I have an intermittent problem with a Rocket Giotto Premium Plus (V1). Sometimes it will cut out whilst filling, often after using the water tap. You can see the issue in this video:






Any suggestions as to what it might be? Is it something that I can fix myself? If not any ideas where I can get it repaired? I live in Sheffield so could do with somewhere local(ish).


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

you state the problem is intermittent, which makes it harder to solve. try to be as observant as possible, does it tend to happen more often if the machine has been on for a while, things like that..Then ground the auto-fill probe wire and see if it fills or shows that intermittent filling behaviour.

After this post back here


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Out of interest what water are you using in your machine?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Just wondering if you solved the problem with your machine . . . hope so!


----------

